

Ask HN: Android users, what apps do you use and suggest? - crocowhile

Just got a Nexus One. My first smartphone. Lovely.
What are your favorite apps?<p>I am especially interested in productivity tools, particularly stuff that would let me connect PC-cloud-Mobile.
======
grayrest
While a lot of people will complain about the $11 price, I use and like Locale
+ Airplane Mode plugin.

The other major items are a slider keyboard (liking SlideIT at the moment) and
NewsRob for going through the RSS feeds.

------
deutronium
Shazam - I really love this, you play it a music clip and it'll tell you the
artist and song title.

Last.fm - To listen to music whilst jogging

Notes - Very handy for making todo lists etc

------
Concours
I use soccer world cup - wm2010 for the next soccer world cup in south africa.

I also use the Mint app (productivity or finance)

my tracks

------
Malk0lm
Far and away: "Toddler Lock", keeps you productive by keeping your toddler
occupied!

